# Advice on the benefits of buying a NEW vehicle????? Duty Free?? Pro's and Con's



## farmgrange

I am thinking of buying a vehicle, but before I decide if I am to buy a NEW or USED, (thank you I do understand about the value drop immediately once the vehicle has been driven out of the dealership), can someone please explain the benefits of buying a NEW car, as I hear about Duty Free??? I will then base my decision if the benefits outway the downside. 

Any information will be greatly appreciated, as I am sure to be purchasing in the next month.

Thank to you all


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum

Only certain people can have duty free cars and I would guess that you can´t as your embassy,company would be dealing with it for you.
Well you know all the downside to a new car but have to say that cars hold their price here very well.

Maiden


----------



## Sam

Hi,

Personally I would NEVER buy a new car in UK, but I would ONLY buy a new car in Egypt. Used cars do not depreciate in value much and accidents are frequent. Unless you're driving it out of the dealership you just don't know what you're getting. And personally I rather spend 60k on a brand new car than 40k on a banger.

That's my two pennies


----------



## aminah11

*advise regarding the purchase of a car in Egypt*

i have been living in egypt for 4 years and i have a car. to make a long story short, i advise you to buy a new car only. i can tell you upfront that you can have no trust in the purchase of a used car here. there is absolutley no protection and handleing the issue of car repair is a science left best to egyptians. it is a very frustrating experience even for them. A used car may look very good on the outside but i can garentee you that it has been through more than you can ever imagine and you would not want to know be careful plz


----------



## ilovebahamas

farmgrange said:


> I am thinking of buying a vehicle, but before I decide if I am to buy a NEW or USED, (thank you I do understand about the value drop immediately once the vehicle has been driven out of the dealership), can someone please explain the benefits of buying a NEW car, as I hear about Duty Free??? I will then base my decision if the benefits outway the downside.
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated, as I am sure to be purchasing in the next month.
> 
> Thank to you all


if you;'re staying there premanently then buy a new vehicle. i spent few years there so i opted for a secondhand vehicle. i drive my own car from my flat to cairo. you can ask some locals there


----------



## MensEtManus

I don't trust used anything here in Egypt. I would buy a new car simply because of what MS mentioned earlier. Most cars in Egypt hold their value for quite some time. Thus the so called "bargain" between used and new becomes quite narrow. Coupled with the fact that trusting the seller of a used vehicle is questionable, then your safer choice is to buy new. 

I would also suggest going with a brand that has good service around you. Dealers charge extraordinary prices for service/spare parts. So having a car that is quite common increases the competition and in essence provides some better prices for spare parts. (Insurance is a hit or miss around here)


----------



## M M

Hello all. Slightly on topic but not aimed at the original post, does anyone know a good way to get a list of the cheapest prices for the different brands of new cars here? Maybe not exact but approximate. Hubby and I would like to get a new car at some point but because you can very well see how banged up cars get here, I'm thinking we should buy something on the "cheap" side. I'd worry to death about having a very nice car - every ding or dent or scratch would kill me. lol


----------



## DeadGuy

M M said:


> Hello all. Slightly on topic but not aimed at the original post, does anyone know a good way to get a list of the cheapest prices for the different brands of new cars here? Maybe not exact but approximate. Hubby and I would like to get a new car at some point but because you can very well see how banged up cars get here, I'm thinking we should buy something on the "cheap" side. I'd worry to death about having a very nice car - every ding or dent or scratch would kill me. lol


Try the local newspapers and magazines? There are too many ads on new cars in there? And there are usually a weekly edition just for cars that are included on most newspapers? (They're mostly in Arabic though, I'm just assuming that you'd have some help from any local to translate it for you). Or just try and visit local dealers near you? But wouldn't recommend it if you're not that good with Arabic cause they WILL try their best to rip you off if they noticed that you haven't been here for a long time?

Just a suggestion though.........If you'd feel worried to death about any scratch or so? Then you shouldn't probably buy a car cause you'd end up dead real soon, even if you just parked the car downstairs 

Good luck!


----------



## Lanason

Andy_22 said:


> hello mate,
> 
> I would advice u never to buy any thing in Egypt. This country is full of crab and bull****. This country will collapse any time so never think about investing here. When u look to Egypt its a country ruled by a dictator and full of muslim fanatics who are waiting for there chance. u just do ur thing here and get out.:focus::juggle::boxing:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> You just hope that u never ever have to come to egypt again
> 
> Cheers


Hello Andy and welcome to the forum.

Sounds like you have missed the point about Egypt. I wonder why you are still here, (or even came in the first place), but I hope for all our sakes you get your wish and leave soon. :bolt:


----------



## jojo

Different opinions are part of a forum such as this, however, if you have negative opinions, it far better and more likely to be read if you explain why and use a nicer tone. 

Jo


----------



## Beatle

Andy_22 said:


> This country is full of crab and bull****.


That's a very Egyptian way of putting it. You have obviously spent lots of time in the country!


----------



## Lanason

jojo said:


> Different opinions are part of a forum such as this, however, if you have negative opinions, it far better and more likely to be read if to explain why and use a nicer tone.
> 
> Jo


You are far too nice to be a moderator :eyebrows: :eyebrows:


----------



## Lanason

Beatle said:


> That's a very Egyptian way of putting it. You have obviously spent lots of time in the country!


or overstayed your welcome


----------



## Andy_22

Lanason said:


> Hello Andy and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Sounds like you have missed the point about Egypt. I wonder why you are still here, (or even came in the first place), but I hope for all our sakes you get your wish and leave soon. :bolt:


And what is that point mate cause i really can't see any positives here??


----------



## Lanason

Andy_22 said:


> And what is that point mate cause i really can't see any positives here??


So tell me a little why you don't like Egypt - why you came and why you are still here.
I'd be interested in your experience - so please tell.

The point is that this is not England, the people are not English and think differently. What's norm at home isn't here and visa versa. I've met many great people with great humour and compassion. I work as the only non Egyptian in an Egyptian company and I love it.
Far more fun than the UK.


----------



## Andy_22

no kidding. you mean far more hypocritical, unorganised, religious, suppressive, anti foreign...... are you sure u r in Egypt not in a different country? 





Lanason said:


> So tell me a little why you don't like Egypt - why you came and why you are still here.
> I'd be interested in your experience - so please tell.
> 
> The point is that this is not England, the people are not English and think differently. What's norm at home isn't here and visa versa. I've met many great people with great humour and compassion. I work as the only non Egyptian in an Egyptian company and I love it.
> Far more fun than the UK.


----------



## Andy_22

Lanason said:


> So tell me a little why you don't like Egypt - why you came and why you are still here.
> I'd be interested in your experience - so please tell.
> 
> The point is that this is not England, the people are not English and think differently. What's norm at home isn't here and visa versa. I've met many great people with great humour and compassion. I work as the only non Egyptian in an Egyptian company and I love it.
> Far more fun than the UK.


Ok this is getting fun. i will tell u why I dislike egypt u tell me y u like egypt. I start:

1) Run By a dictator

2) Most unorganised country in the world

3) Most hypocritical people in the world

4) Very religious

5) most polluted country in the world 

and i don't have time to tell the rest i can mention like 1000000000000000000 negatives

u want more buddy. this is not my words its me and other expats so don't try to tell me other wise. its obvious and u know it. sorry

Goodluck


----------



## Andy_22

Lanason said:


> So tell me a little why you don't like Egypt - why you came and why you are still here.
> I'd be interested in your experience - so please tell.
> 
> The point is that this is not England, the people are not English and think differently. What's norm at home isn't here and visa versa. I've met many great people with great humour and compassion. I work as the only non Egyptian in an Egyptian company and I love it.
> Far more fun than the UK.


by the way I left Egypt a month ago i am now in USA but i haven't logged into the site for a long time hence didn't change the country i stay. By the way even Egyptians hate their country check those who travel to Italy in mini boats they think its better to die than live in Egypt. Check it out on the internet mate. do u imagine people jumping into the sea facing death to get out of their country??!!

Enough said


----------



## Sam

Beatle said:


> That's a very Egyptian way of putting it. You have obviously spent lots of time in the country!


LOL, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## DeadGuy

Andy_22 said:


> by the way I left Egypt a month ago i am now in USA but i haven't logged into the site for a long time hence didn't change the country i stay. By the way even Egyptians hate their country check those who travel to Italy in mini boats they think its better to die than live in Egypt. Check it out on the internet mate. do u imagine people jumping into the sea facing death to get out of their country??!!
> 
> Enough said


So, can you help me a bit with this confusion?!

This is a post that you made in a thread called http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/56307-english-speaking-lawyer-you-can-trust.html

Yesterday 10:48 PM



Andy_22 said:


> Cheers Jo. sorry I just can't wait to finish and get out of here
> 
> Andy xx


And today 12:33 AM in this thread..........



Andy_22 said:


> by the way I left Egypt a month ago i am now in USA



So where's "here" that you're referring to again? :confused2:


----------



## Beatle

DeadGuy said:


> So, can you help me a bit with this confusion?!
> 
> This is a post that you made in a thread called http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/56307-english-speaking-lawyer-you-can-trust.html
> 
> Yesterday 10:48 PM
> 
> 
> 
> And today 12:33 AM in this thread..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where's "here" that you're referring to again? :confused2:


That's what I was thinking - your talents are wasted DG - have you considered law or the police.....


----------



## jojo

Well Andy I hope you can leave Egypt soon if you feel its not the right place for you! But do remember that "diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks". If you feel so aggrieved its nicer to put your reasons and viewpoint across in an adult and polite fashion. Cos not everyone will feel the same as you do

....... It also might be better if you use a different post cos this one is about buying a car in Egypt!!? 


Jo x


----------



## Lanason

jojo said:


> Well Andy I hope you can leave Egypt soon if you feel its not the right place for you! But do remember that "diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks". If you feel so aggrieved its nicer to put your reasons and viewpoint across in an adult and polite fashion. Cos not everyone will feel the same as you do
> 
> ....... It also might be better if you use a different post cos this one is about buying a car in Egypt!!?
> 
> 
> Jo x


:focus:


this little smiley is call "focus" - now that would be a good choice of car in here.:clap2:


----------



## Lanason

DeadGuy said:


> So, can you help me a bit with this confusion?!
> 
> This is a post that you made in a thread called http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/56307-english-speaking-lawyer-you-can-trust.html
> 
> Yesterday 10:48 PM
> 
> 
> 
> And today 12:33 AM in this thread..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So where's "here" that you're referring to again? :confused2:



So it takes an Egyptian to point out the confusion to us (I mean you) :clap2:
Maybe the Egyptians are a lot smarter than you think

:confused2::confused2:


----------



## DeadGuy

Beatle said:


> That's what I was thinking - your talents are wasted DG - have you considered law or the police.....


Law? I had that thought, but then I took it out of my mind lol

Police?? DEFINITELY NOT! I'd be joining the Egyptian one, so DEFINITELY NO, I'm not THAT low thank you very much


----------



## DeadGuy

Lanason said:


> So it takes an Egyptian to point out the confusion to us (I mean you) :clap2:
> Maybe the Egyptians are a lot smarter than you think
> 
> :confused2::confused2:


Well, :focus: Egyptian mechanics are smart yes :lol:


----------



## mimisasa

I need help to buy a NEW car for my husband he does not have time to search as he is a full time student and micro bus etc is making him so sick and tired to go 2 + hrs each way to his unniversity. Can anyone please assist me in knowing were to get a affordable NEW car to ease my husbands pains of being on the street for hours just trying to get home or back to the unniversity.
He is falling down tired when he finally gets to home to Toukh and need to know about buying a car that can with stand all the miles he will have to put on it for the next 2 years. in price range of 68,000.00 EGP-78,000.00. He is convienced even if it is new and in this cheaper price he will need mechanic and be stuck on the road. Any advice plz. I can't stand having him suffer more days. 
Thanks


----------

